# Grande Ocean 2/2 Platinum



## sarko21 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am looking to understand what 4-5 other resorts (Marriott or Not) in the US (not Orlando) where I could exchange my Grande Ocean 2/2 Platinum....I am new to the TS thing....thanks.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 21, 2014)

sarko21 said:


> I am looking to understand what 4-5 other resorts (Marriott or Not) in the US (not Orlando) where I could exchange my Grande Ocean 2/2 Platinum....I am new to the TS thing....thanks.


Platinum Interchange books in over 1300 resorts worldwide, and you can become a Platinum member free of charge. We would love to help you understand and navigate your new time share ownership to your best advantage. Please give us a call at 1-800-854-2324, and one of our Vacation Counselors will answer all your questions. Welcome to Time Share!


----------

